# pigeon found: Patterson, NY (Putnam County)



## JenC (Nov 3, 2007)

mostly white with some brown markings and what looks like a low crown on its head (sorry, I don't know the proper terminology). Seems tame and is inside a greenhouse at a local farm, who would love to find his/her owner. Has one yellow leg band, one white, no numbers on them. I couldn't figure out what breed he/she is.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

JenC said:


> mostly white with some brown markings and what looks like a low crown on its head (sorry, I don't know the proper terminology). Seems tame and is inside a greenhouse at a local farm, who would love to find his/her owner.
> *Has one yellow leg band, one white, no numbers on them.*
> 
> *I couldn't figure out what breed he/she is*.


Hi Jen,
Welcome to Pigeon Talk.  

If there's nothing on the bands to identify the owner, chances are you're not going to find them.

Would it be possible to post a picture of the bird?

Cindy


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

This Pigeon did Belong To Someone So For Its Safety Try And Catch It. As It May Not know How To Find Food. With No numbers on The Bands Its Owner Will Be Very hard To Find. How ever It You can't Keep A Pigeon There Can Always Be A New Home Found For This Little One. If You Can Get some Pictures Of this Pigeon And Post Them Here. Im Sure Some Of The People That Can Name The Breed For You.


----------



## JenC (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks!!! I will try to get a photo but I was told not to post too much identifying information in case someone pretends it's their pigeon when it's not. Does that make sense or not really?

The pigeon has been getting food and water and right now he/she is caught and waiting for me to transport it to a really nice rehabber who has offered to adopt him/her. We're taking the drive later today. He/she is in very good condition and is pretty tame.

Still trying to find the owner. I've posted everywhere I can. Please let me know if you know of any pigeon and/or other bird people in my area who may have ideas on finding the owner.

Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

JenC said:


> Thanks!!! I will try to get a photo but I was told not to post too much identifying information in case someone pretends it's their pigeon when it's not. Does that make sense or not really?
> 
> Thanks!


If this were an expensive parrot, then it would make sense. With pigeons, the risk of someone trying to claim the bird who isn't the owner is pretty slim. What you may get from posting pictures is more offers of a home for the bird. If you would post some pictures, I'm sure that one of our members would be able to identify the breed for you.

I'm glad you've found a good home for the bird. If the rehabber isn't able to keep the pigeon for the long term, please let us know so we can try to assist in finding a permanent home for the bird.

Terry


----------



## JenC (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Terry! Actually, we don't have a picture since we were rushing to get this little one to its new (permanent--yay!!) home. Embarassing fact--it's actually gray and white, not brown and white. I need to go change my other found bird ads as well!

She/he is apparently healthy but a little thin. She/he ate and ate and ate when I was there, poor little thing. She/he is in a cage with a younger pigeon (has free flight time in the evenings) and will get integrated with the rest of the flock in the outdoor enclosure in the spring (the rehabber wants to keep an eye on her/him for a while and then it will be too cold to go out until spring.

So...thanks for all your help and wishing good thoughts for this little bird!


----------

